# diy static projector



## Aquayne (Sep 1, 2008)

This is a project I recently made for the $20.00 prop challenge. I was surprised how easy and cheap it turned out to be. The first one I made was from thrown away cardboard and used a LED flashlight for a light source. It was a bit weak, so I went with a CF lightbulb for more intensity. I'm thinking of making another one so that I can cast two versions of an image for crude animation. Kind of like the portrates in the Haunted Mansion and the Dorian Gray portrate in the entrance hall.


----------



## BobC (Aug 23, 2005)

I love it....looks Great. The light fading in and out would bring some life to the still image but would probably take it way over $20.00. I could actually use this. again good work & Good Luck with your Entry.


----------



## jaege (Aug 23, 2009)

Very very clever. You could do some eerie stuff with that and on the cheap.


----------



## Aquayne (Sep 1, 2008)

Project the image onto sheer curtains with a small fan. Makes a great watcher at the window effect.


----------



## Mattimus (Oct 23, 2013)

Aquayne said:


> Project the image onto sheer curtains with a small fan. Makes a great watcher at the window effect.


 That is a sweet idea. An upstairs room looking down on a dark street.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

I love seeing how a simple set up can give such a nice effect. I also like the suggestion of projecting it onto a moving curtain.


----------



## Aquayne (Sep 1, 2008)

I was surprised how easy it was to make. With the brighter light a 2x magnifying glass taped at the front instead of the Fresnel lens.


----------



## kauldron (Oct 17, 2011)

That is great. Good luck with the prop challenge. A couple of questions. 1. Do they sell Fresnel lenses at places like Michaels? 2. Do the Fresnel lenses come in different sizes or can they be cut down? Thanks.


----------



## Aquayne (Sep 1, 2008)

I have seen fresnel lenses at book stores and craft stores. They cost much more at places like that. I got mine at "Mighty Dollar" a local $1.00 store. The one I got this time is stiff but most I see are floppy. I dont know it they come in different magnifications. I have seen one that is a fish eye lense for the back window of a van. The thin ones can be cut with a pair of scissors without much trouble. I have seen different sizes from a full page 8.5 x 11 or index card size even credit card size. There are lots of them on E-Bay but shipping tends to push the price up past 2 or 3 dollars each. I would use a round magnifying lense before I'd get a small one or cut one down. I made a smaller version that I used the round lens I'll try to post pictures. I've been thinking of making a smaller one to project onto a mirror ball sideways to get the rising/flying ghost effect.


----------



## Aquayne (Sep 1, 2008)

Would anyone be interested in how to use a tube tv to project a moving image?


----------

